# why everyone hates road bike guy



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all, fellow 26" hardtailer here. I don't post much but I'm constantly on the forum picking up tips and knowledge from all the members here. Usually when my gf goes biking with me, we usually hit up some nice easy trails and fireroads, and sometimes we will do some scenic rides which are plenty out here in the bay area and sometimes are on the pavement. A few weekends ago, the weather was awesome so we decided to do a scenic cruise from Sausalito, across the golden gate bridge, to pier 39 where we would have lunch and ride back. While the ride was beautiful, the one thing that got under my skin were the high percentage of d bag road bike guys who thought the roads and paths belonged exclusively to them. Now mind you, the gg bridge and the piers in SF are world famous tourist sites, and there are lots and lots of people on bikes with their families casually riding around taking in the beauty. 

what I noticed out of nearly every road bike guy flying by was this extreme rudeness toward the tourists and other casual cyclists and pedestrians. It was unbelievable. At one point I saw a guy towing his young son in one of those little trailers, and I can't tell you how many road bike guys yelled obscenities' at him as they passed him while he towed his son across the bridge. I saw road bike guys passing buy literally calling people names and yelling at people as they passed by. It was the silliest things I've ever seen. I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!? If you don't want to deal with tons of people while you road bike, go away from the city. There are plenty of great rides outside the city where its completely wide open. It just made me really mad, I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys. And it seems to be everywhere. I've been all over the country and everytime I run into a road bike guy, he almost always has a crazy attitude.

when I'm on the trails, and even on a busy single track, I rarely run into a guy who isn't a nice guy with great trail manners. Sorry, just venting, and glad I'm into trail riding and not wearing little spandex shorts and feeling like the entire world and all the roads in it belong to me.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Us vs. them..............again?

Sorry to hear about your experience. It does suck pretty bad, but, we've killed this topic several times before. Search it out and bump the thread if need be.

Cheers.

p.s. They're not ALL bad. There are D-bags everywhere no mater what you're in to.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Meh, this sh!t is really tired.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Don't fret. 

Sometime not that long ago. A mountain biker and road biker mated and created a higher evolved form of life known as a cyclist. This new species understands and appreciates the good of both it's parents. They are out there. One could be riding next to you.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

+2 on being a cyclist.. I ride road, I ride dirt, I ride snow, it's all good. drop the hate..


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

you need to get out more, and/or put down the bong (NTTAWWT). where i live, the roadies and the mountain bikers are the same people.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rural Roadies are Chill*



LONO100 said:


> Hi all, fellow 26" hardtailer here. I don't post much but I'm constantly on the forum picking up tips and knowledge from all the members here. Usually when my gf goes biking with me, we usually hit up some nice easy trails and fireroads, and sometimes we will do some scenic rides which are plenty out here in the bay area and sometimes are on the pavement. A few weekends ago, the weather was awesome so we decided to do a scenic cruise from Sausalito, across the golden gate bridge, to pier 39 where we would have lunch and ride back. While the ride was beautiful, the one thing that got under my skin were the high percentage of d bag road bike guys who thought the roads and paths belonged exclusively to them. Now mind you, the gg bridge and the piers in SF are world famous tourist sites, and there are lots and lots of people on bikes with their families casually riding around taking in the beauty.
> 
> what I noticed out of nearly every road bike guy flying by was this extreme rudeness toward the tourists and other casual cyclists and pedestrians. It was unbelievable. At one point I saw a guy towing his young son in one of those little trailers, and I can't tell you how many road bike guys yelled obscenities' at him as they passed him while he towed his son across the bridge. I saw road bike guys passing buy literally calling people names and yelling at people as they passed by. It was the silliest things I've ever seen. I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!? If you don't want to deal with tons of people while you road bike, go away from the city. There are plenty of great rides outside the city where its completely wide open. It just made me really mad, I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys. And it seems to be everywhere. I've been all over the country and everytime I run into a road bike guy, he almost always has a crazy attitude.
> 
> when I'm on the trails, and even on a busy single track, I rarely run into a guy who isn't a nice guy with great trail manners. Sorry, just venting, and glad I'm into trail riding and not wearing little spandex shorts and feeling like the entire world and all the roads in it belong to me.


Wow! That must be an urban thing, or maybe just a bay area thing. The roadies around here are chill, and most are part-time roadies & part-time MTBers (including me). Can't we all just get along?


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I ride lots of trail and lots of road and I run into an equal amount of rude idiots pedaling road bikes as are pedaling mountain bikes which happens to be a tiny, tiny percentage. I've said before, and I'll say it again. It's the hybriders that are a problem.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Not everybody hates roadies, but most strongly dislike trolls (intentional or otherwise). Also, I'd like to be able to neg rep this thread.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I spent a lot of time living and road biking in the bay area and never saw that happen once. I rode across the GGB and into marin on a very nice, very crowded day and didnt experience anything similar to that either! 

In general, people on bikes have been the friendliest group of people ive ever ran across, road or mountain. Good people tend to ride bikes.


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

*exactly that*



LONO100 said:


> Hi all, fellow 26" hardtailer here. I don't post much but I'm constantly on the forum picking up tips and knowledge from all the members here. Usually when my gf goes biking with me, we usually hit up some nice easy trails and fireroads, and sometimes we will do some scenic rides which are plenty out here in the bay area and sometimes are on the pavement. A few weekends ago, the weather was awesome so we decided to do a scenic cruise from Sausalito, across the golden gate bridge, to pier 39 where we would have lunch and ride back. While the ride was beautiful, the one thing that got under my skin were the high percentage of d bag road bike guys who thought the roads and paths belonged exclusively to them. Now mind you, the gg bridge and the piers in SF are world famous tourist sites, and there are lots and lots of people on bikes with their families casually riding around taking in the beauty.
> 
> what I noticed out of nearly every road bike guy flying by was this extreme rudeness toward the tourists and other casual cyclists and pedestrians. It was unbelievable. At one point I saw a guy towing his young son in one of those little trailers, and I can't tell you how many road bike guys yelled obscenities' at him as they passed him while he towed his son across the bridge. I saw road bike guys passing buy literally calling people names and yelling at people as they passed by. It was the silliest things I've ever seen. I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!? If you don't want to deal with tons of people while you road bike, go away from the city. There are plenty of great rides outside the city where its completely wide open. It just made me really mad, I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys. And it seems to be everywhere. I've been all over the country and everytime I run into a road bike guy, he almost always has a crazy attitude.
> 
> when I'm on the trails, and even on a busy single track, I rarely run into a guy who isn't a nice guy with great trail manners. Sorry, just venting, and glad I'm into trail riding and not wearing little spandex shorts and feeling like the entire world and all the roads in it belong to me.


Look do what i do, carry a tazer with you on every ride. Dude, there are serious psycopaths out there on bikes. Try rollin in the east coast crowd, all of them on super light weight weenie bikes, everytime. And the clothing they wear ahahahahahaah.

I bet the stress giant about those bikes lol. Omg its dirty, fokkkkkkk. Lol

Look, dont say a word to them, point ur tazer in the air and let it cracle a few times.
They will figure it out real fast.

There was an instance a while back where 10 or 15 kids were trail riding. Nice trails, big air jumps ect.

There was this guy on a very cool looking YETI fs bike.
He kept barging people to get to the jumps first. Well... he barged the wrong guy, the guy tazed him in the shoulder and that was it, he went home.

Its not just roadies, theres a certain type of person that just rages on other people. I think they feel like if they can get away with it, they will talk big smak.

But now we can just turn them off with one touch. They will wake up soon. Feel like hell and go home.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

LONO100 said:


> Hi all, fellow 26" hardtailer here.


Not a fellow 26" hardtailer..., I ride 29ers and therefore I am better than you. 

(before that starts another tired debate, IT WAS A JOKE)



LONO100 said:


> I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!?


Yes, that is exactly what they want (they being the guys that act like d0uches not all road bikers).



LONO100 said:


> It just made me really mad, I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys.


Don't talk sh!t here like you are tough when it is obvious these guys are not here to defend themselves. Also be careful what you ask for. It isn't like those guys aren't in shape and one of those middle age fake tough guys may end up being tougher than you think and end up beating the brakes off you.

Besides, if you were a really tough, you would have stood up for one of the weaker tourists instead of just pretending to wish for a reason.

Sorry, my opinion.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

mjs1231 said:


> Look do what i do, carry a tazer with you on every ride. Dude, there are serious psycopaths out there on bikes. Try rollin in the east coast crowd, all of them on super light weight weenie bikes, everytime. And the clothing they wear ahahahahahaah.
> 
> I bet the stress giant about those bikes lol. Omg its dirty, fokkkkkkk. Lol
> 
> ...


You weave quite a yarn there fella. I was thinking of getting an SB-95, but you have me thinking twice.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

He didn't wave to me! He didn't wave to me! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Waaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

And so it begins......ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey moderators, why don't you clean up the "passion" forum and keep only the threads that are about riding passion. Better yet, put the "general" forum at the top above this one so that people post all the garbage in that one since it's the fist one they see and apparently most people don't read titles.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

*sorry if this is beaten to death, jusy sharing a recent riding experience*

Sorry if this has been beaten to death on this forum, I'm fairly new here and I jump on and read when I get free time to kill. I'm not saying mountain bike guy is superior to anyone either. I grew up riding BMX and I'm building a road bike as right now. I'm by no means a fan boy, I'm not a ford guy, I'm not a Chevy guy, I'm not an anything guy, but there is definitely a different vibe between dirt and pavement. And I don't think its a bay area thing either I was recently in Portland and Chicago and noticed the same thing. Sorry if this is an old topic, but the title of my thread prefaces what my rant was about, so if this is a tired subject for you, I don't think there's anything wrong with not clicking on it. Just sharing a recent riding experience as the passion byline suggests.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Heh-heh...he said fist.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

@ jackl - You know what, I think you might have been accused of being "bike guy" once ot twice by the way you seem offended at my post. And if you have ever been on the gg bridge you would know that all the bike riders are on one side and the road bike guys were yelling at these tourists as they crossed paths and whizzed by. And no I couldn't simply turn around and stand up for this poor guy gettin cursed at by these bags, but as soon as we got to the Sausalito side where it opened up, I talked to the guy and told him that I was from SF, in the mission and this is not how most bay area people act toward people. He told me he wasn't from too far away (Gilroy) and he had been to the bay area before. So why don't you check yourself, if this topic is trash to you that's fine, just leave it alone then. But I'm getting the feeling that you may have been accused of being"bike guy" yourself. I'm just sharing a riding experience as the section byline suggests, I didn't know know I had to feel the same way you do about road bike guys. I wouldn't be surprised if you were a middle aged guy who thinks he's super athletic and can beat the brakes off people.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## forge55b (Feb 1, 2012)

I am the road bike guy. I am most definitely a huge d-bag. Unfortunately I am not from the bay area. 

Seriously though, d-bags are all over in everything lol. Every time you spot an Audi you can safely assume, ahh another d-bag.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode from the pier over the GG Bridge to Sausalito back in October. Great fun and that is what inspired me to get back into cycling. I loved the ride and my wife and I bought new bikes soon after getting back to NZ. Our experience was somewhat different. Very busy but no rudeness or abuse from anyone. Loved it actually. 

Sorry to hear about your experience. Maybe there was a d0uchebag cycling convention or race on at the time? :idea:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

roadies or no, try riding over the golden gate bridge on the west side (bikes only) on a weekend or the east side (bikes and peds dawn to 9PM) during heavy tourist days. unless you have the patience of a saint, you'll be tearing out your hair once you reach the other side.

un-attentive tourists on foot and cyclists just don't mix well. it never fails to amaze me that there have not been many more serious injuries resulting from bike/ped collisions on the bridge. i am always very slow and careful when i ride over the bridge during busy times (at night is when you can really blast across the west side, by the way) but you don't know how many times i've had tourists with cameras and/or their chiddens jump in front of me...

in general, i don't have a problem with roadies. however, d!ckheads are d!ckheads no matter what kind of bikes they ride and i treat them accordingly...(i wish there was an emoticon waving a club)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Ska said:


> And so it begins......ONCE AGAIN.


that horse ain't dead...it's just takin a nap...:eekster:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Started to give the OP neg rep and accidently posted before finishing. We're all cyclists dude, and you're being as bad as those you're disparaging.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

And this whole ''we are all cyclists, give love n peace a chance, drop the hate'' give me a break....


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tone's said:


> And this whole ''we are all cyclists, give love n peace a chance, drop the hate'' give me a break....


Best post of the thread. 
Not going to automatically get along with somebody because they have a similar interest. The idea of that is simply retarded.

If you post one of these "next time" or "if he would have done" threads where you claim you would have kicked their a$$ then I am sorry you are a pu$$y. There is nothing wrong with being non confrontational but don't be non confrontational then run home hide behind a keyboard and act all tough knowing that the person(s) you are talking about will most likely never read it and if they did couldn't do anything about it anyways.

I would bet if somebody said something to his gf, he would put on a show for her to pretend he was about to do something secretly waiting for her to "stop" him so he wouldn't get his ass kicked.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

There is a very aggressive group of unicyclists that ride my local trails, total jerks. Im not sure if i should make a new thread or contribute here, but they are so MEAN... like some weird trail gang. Every one of them rides with a tire pump in their hand waving it around "pretending" to balance, but its well known that they will hit anyone in range.

They yell, curse, and threaten anyone they encounter on trail. We are all forced to go far off trail to avoid them every time we encounter them. They always roll like 4 or 5 deep, never solo. So as much as i would like to defend my self, i cant. The worst part is, they all wear orange afro wigs instead of helmets.... so i am literally getting bullied by clowns. Its humiliating. 

I wish they would share the trail and respect the fact that we are all cyclists, but i guess some people are just jerks. Does anyone have any advice on how i could deal with them? Its not one trail, ive seen them on like every local trail now for months, and the "gang" seems to be growing.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

BigRingGrinder said:


> There is a very aggressive group of unicyclists that ride my local trails, total jerks. Im not sure if i should make a new thread or contribute here, but they are so MEAN... like some weird trail gang. Every one of them rides with a tire pump in their and wave them around "pretending" to balance, but its well known that they will hit anyone in range.
> 
> They yell, curse, and threaten anyone they encounter on trail. We are all forced to go far off trail to avoid them every time we encounter them. They always roll like 4 or 5 deep, never solo. So as much as i would like to defend my self, i cant. The worst part is, they all wear orange afro wigs instead of helmets.... so i am literally getting bullied by clowns. Its humiliating.
> 
> I wish they would share the trail and respect the fact that we are all cyclists, but i guess some people are just jerks. Does anyone have any advice on how i could deal with them? Its not one trail, ive seen them on like every local trail now for months, and the "gang" seems to be growing.


Throw a sacrificial Mime at them.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^ lol, bigring funny post.....


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

kjlued said:


> Not going to automatically get along with somebody because they have a similar interest. The idea of that is simply retarded.


YES. Thank you guys for pointing this out... 100% agree. In fact, not only THIS but it is our duty to protect the community from d-bags by pointing them out and shaming them for their behavior.

"Hey! You just almost took out that old lady on the trail! Oh wait... you ride bike? Oh, no worries! You're cool! Ride on, brah..."

F' that.

Sent from CouchPad via Outer Space


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone?


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a road bike too, I wasn't by any means suggesting that all road bike guys are bags, I'm just pointing out yet another incident that makes all bike guys look bad. I'm a pit bull owner, I have two rescues of my own, and whenever I tell other dog lovers I own pit bulls, a lot of times people start asking the whether they are violent or not as if I'm wrapping heavy chains around their necks and running them on treadmills all day. Of course I'm not doing those things myself, and most pit bull lovers are great dog owners, but that doesn't erase the fact that there is a contingent of morons fighting dogs and perpetuating the stereotype. So again, I never said all road bike guys are bags, but pointing out yet another incident I've experienced that would make even a bike guy like myself say "that's why everyone hates road bike guy".


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

To the OP.

You’re probably wondering why/how you caused such a “fuss” with a simple little written rant about a poor experience and since you’re saying you’re “new here” I’ll just politely (seriously, no hard feelings here) explain perhaps why.

I was the first to post the “here-we-go-again” thing because I’ve seen this topic go on and on before, not only in the “Passion” forum but on many other forums. I’ve even seen it over on the road bike forum. As soon as I read your title, I knew what was coming. 

I knew we’d get the full gamut. Those who agree, those who do not, those with common experiences, those who claim to be the ones riding the bridge that day, those who break it down a bit and justify “some” of what you say, the dreaded “they don’t wave!” etc. etc. It goes on forever. It sucks. Eventually, and it NEVER fails, you’ll type “...........just don’t click it then.”. I actually think you’ve already played that card if memory serves (I haven’t read (more of a skim) everything - truth be told). So that’s where we are.

So, back to “.....just don’t click it then.......”.

I’m going to let you know why I personally clicked it.

I clicked it because I knew now that I’d have even more chaff to dig through to get to the grain, if you know what I mean. Your thread will stick at the top bumped by many replies and good solid posts get lost in the shuffle. It kinda blows.

The other reason, and personally a far more important reason, is that your title is the worst choice of words you could possibly have chosen. Here is why.

“Why everyone hates road bike guy.”

Everyone? Please don’t tell me what I hate. Since I fall under the “everyone” blanket, you’re telling me I hate road bike guy. I do not hate road bike guy. Also, the way your title is written it is inferred that all roadies are d-bags. 

Well, it's no surprise that many here ride road, as do I. I would say that we are not all hated and those I ride with are some of the best people I’ve met in my life. I’m positive you’ve had similar experiences.

When written, the details of a word may seem trivial, especially if written when still angry, but, I can assure you, they hold weight. I learned this the hard way a long time ago. People take some stuff seriously.

Pet peeve - people telling me what I feel. I don’t hate road guy. D-bag - yes. Road guy - no.

Like I said earlier, there are d-bags no matter what you’re into. Try getting into vintage motorbikes. Man, you get bashed constantly - just for asking a question. In saying that, the guys that are willing to help are absolutely incredible and awesome people. Very cool folks and I appreciate all the help I’ve gotten. You can’t paint the entire picture with one brush. That’s all I’m saying.

Cheers.

p.s. Faulk you to the dude who gave me a negative rep for my thoughts earlier (you know who you are). I didn’t return the favor because I’m not that guy. You say what you want, I’ll say what I want.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

zrm said:


> everyone?


exactly.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

forge55b said:


> Seriously though, d-bags are all over in everything lol. Every time you spot an Audi you can safely assume, ahh another d-bag.


Hey, I thought that it was BMW drivers that were d-bags!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Roadies are very similar to skate skiers, stuck up get out of my way attitude. They travel in packs sporting spandex, shaved legs, and aero helmets. I have tried to convert one of my friends over to the mtb world. Complete failure. "The conditions arent right, too much mud, rocks, my life flashed before me, hills too steep, Im gonna walk this section, this trail should be a hiking only, dam mosquitoes, my next upgrade is all carbon, are we there yet, it took me 4 hrs to clean my bike, my lungs hurt, ...". Sorry for the rant but its true in some aspects.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was in SF over New Years and rode the Golden Gate on a rented turdbike. The number of locals on roadies was pretty high, and they did seem in a hurrry to get around anything slowing them down but I dont' remember anyone being downright rude or calling names. It goes with the territory, which is why I avoid Times Square in NYC. It's full of tourists and there're nothing good to see anyway. At least the Golden Gate has something to offer.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

It happens in every sport. Don't think so highly of yourself and of us mountain bikers. I was just at a pre-season race that was small enough that we weren't segregated by age. I was pushing the pace and caught a pair of racers ahead. In the lead, a young man clearly not into his twenties. Behind, a thirty something ******. "Get the F out of the way." "What the F are you doing?" And such things were being yelled at the kid. I waited and passed the guy in front of me. When I got on the kids wheel I yelled ahead expecting to pass left. The kid sprinted and covered the line. Then, I called right.... same result. I laughed a bit. I knew what the guy was upset about. The kid was blocking. I buzzed his rear wheel, called right and passed left. No big deal. Yes, he cost us time. Who cares? It was a practice race!

The "Angry ******" spoke to me after the race in the parking lot. "That kid was an A-hole..." I said, "it's a pre-season race, with no points, no medals, no glory." Get over it. Later, the kid rolled in. I congratulated him on a great effort. He was clearly spent. I complimented him on strong riding but I educated him that holding his line was okay but if you're caught you're caught and you must not impede another rider's ability to get around. He understood and even tried to apologize but I told him that it was a learning experience for all of us, etc.

My point is, people don't all have their heads on straight. Idiots are everywhere. We can't help that. What we can do is try to change those that will listen. I've met douchy roadies, douchy mtbers, douchy hikers, runners, campers, etc. Take it with a grain of salt. If some friction with people causes you to get bent out of shape so as to threaten physical harm, well, you need to look at yourself. While you might be the perfect cyclist, there's an aspect of your persona that needs attention.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

When was "Passion" redefined as "ranting"?


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

LONO100 said:


> I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!?


Actually, yes, that would be nice. If you can unclutter my local single tracks on the weekend, I would like that as well.

Ahhh, the hassles of living in a society with millions of other people ...


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

del


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tystevens said:


> Actually, yes, that would be nice. If you can unclutter my local single tracks on the weekend, I would like that as well.
> 
> Ahhh, the hassles of living in a society with millions of other people ...


Well, I don't live in an area with millions of other people....but millions of people come here to trash our trails and drive slow on our roads.

If it is called tourist season, why can't we shoot them?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

LONO100 said:


> I have a road bike too, I wasn't by any means suggesting that all road bike guys are bags, I'm just pointing out yet another incident that makes all bike guys look bad. I'm a pit bull owner, I have two rescues of my own, and whenever I tell other dog lovers I own pit bulls, a lot of times people start asking the whether they are violent or not as if I'm wrapping heavy chains around their necks and running them on treadmills all day. Of course I'm not doing those things myself, and most pit bull lovers are great dog owners, but that doesn't erase the fact that there is a contingent of morons fighting dogs and perpetuating the stereotype. So again, I never said all road bike guys are bags, but pointing out yet another incident I've experienced that would make even a bike guy like myself say "that's why everyone hates road bike guy".


Why everyone hates pit bull guy

All pit bull owners are animal hating fvcktards who fight dogs for the sick sadistic pleasure...........

Now, if that was a topic on your favorite doggy forum, how would you react?


----------



## Fuel&Fire (Jan 21, 2013)

Reading the Title of this thread reminded me of this clip... Hahaha

Portlandia bike clip - YouTube


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Well, I don't live in an area with millions of other people....but millions of people come here to trash our trails and drive slow on our roads.
> 
> If it is called tourist season, why can't we shoot them?


Haven't you heard? We are a global society now...

Besides, who said you couldn't shoot them? It might not be the best thing if you want to ride much in the next, oh, 30 yrs to life, but ...


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be entertaining.

It was.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tystevens said:


> Haven't you heard? We are a global society now...
> 
> Besides, who said you couldn't shoot them? It might not be the best thing if you want to ride much in the next, oh, 30 yrs to life, but ...


Yeah, but then somebody will post something stupid about mountain bikers being d0uchebags, how guns kill and should banned or how Strava kills because I was doing it to get a KOM. I just couldn't have any of that on my conscious.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Hey moderators, why don't you clean up the "passion" forum and keep only the threads that are about riding passion. Better yet, put the "general" forum at the top above this one so that people post all the garbage in that one since it's the fist one they see and apparently most people don't read titles.


 Yeah, maybe a "rant" forum. I'm a part time roadie too, the only clue might be I wear a small camelback instead of carrying a half dozen waterbottles and spare tubes and crap loaded in the back of my jersey like an overloaded diaper. Oh, I'm usually slower than your full time roadie too. Most roadies (at least around here) are usually pretty cool, and I've run into dOOchebag mtbers that suck too. It's too bad your experience was soured by a couple numbnuts, give 'em the finger and tell them to fUUck off, then ya gotta let it go.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

forge55b said:


> I am the road bike guy. I am most definitely a huge d-bag. Unfortunately I am not from the bay area.
> 
> Seriously though, d-bags are all over in everything lol. Every time you spot an Audi you can safely assume, ahh another d-bag.


People in Lexus's are far worse and also the worst drivers on the road. I swear that bikes have Lexus magnets in them.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> I was in SF over New Years and rode the Golden Gate on a rented turdbike. The number of locals on roadies was pretty high, and they did seem in a hurrry to get around anything slowing them down but I dont' remember anyone being downright rude or calling names. It goes with the territory, which is why I avoid Times Square in NYC. It's full of tourists and there're nothing good to see anyway. At least the Golden Gate has something to offer.


if you do not own a car, the golden gate bridge is the only way to ride marin...unless you take the ferry. i wish that at least the west side of the bridge were treated as a bona fide transportation artery rather than a playground or tourist attraction...


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Why everyone hates pit bull guy
> 
> All pit bull owners are animal hating fvcktards who fight dogs for the sick sadistic pleasure...........
> 
> Now, if that was a topic on your favorite doggy forum, how would you react?


yeah, it sucks that pit bull owners get branded by the general public, but I understand why there is this perception of them due to the number of people who perpetuate the stereotye. That's why as a pit bull owner we try to he ambassadors of the breed by properly training them, taking them to dog shows and expos and even getting them certified to be therapy and library dogs. Just like with biking and even as a native of SF, instead of getting all defensive about being "bike guy", I felt I had to chop it up with the poor guy who was getting yelled at in front of his kid and let him know that's not how we normally roll in these parts. Besides your analogy between PitBull guy and bike guy isn't a good comparison since its not the pit bulls who suck, its the guys who are fighting them that do.

as for this thread, I didn't know it would grow legs like this, but apparently there are a lot of "bike guys" on this forum that are sensitive to the whole issue, maybe because they ARE "bike guy". If you read my original post, I never said all road bike guys blow, nor did I ever claim that everytime you go across the gg bridge, you will run into these a holes, I was posting about an experience I had as I crossed the bridge on a particular day. Some guys got blinded with rage and decided to go ham on this thread on in defense of bike guy. That's a pretty good sign that the fellas who decided to go at me are road bike guy.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

EDIT: not worth it.............you don't see/hear what people are saying.

It's no use.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I ride the road and when I do I hate myself! I bash my head with my pump and ask others to yell at me.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

God theres some funny butthurt in this thread, the reality is where i come from is that there is a high proportion of urban hero and wankers that ride road bikes, name me another sport that has so many ?
Theres no getting around it, plenty of them bike bike riders a bad name and theres nothing wrong with pointing that out, imo they deserve everything they get and then some..


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Tone's said:


> name me another sport that has so many ?


Mountain biking?


----------



## MudKatt (Apr 29, 2012)

I have never seen the belligerent attitude from Roadies as far as yelling obsenities. I have noticed , in my experience that alot the guys in full kit sometimes are not as friendly Maybe a case of the lycra being too tight lol or the weight of all that corporate advertising on the shirts. Not all mind you but a noticeable amount. I think it's the racer posers/weekend warriors that are the bad ones. We are all in this together no matter what ability or level. 

The big evil out there on the road is the cars and the people who drive them who are probably mad at themselves for not being on a bike burning off the double whopper with cheese


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

zrm said:


> Mountain biking?


Not even close, maybe junior ballroom dancing..


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

zrm said:


> Mountain biking?


Hockey!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, that was entertaining. :madman:

Break's over. Back to work.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with roadies; without them senior citizens and alcoholics would never get the organs they so sorely need. The only other more helpful group is off course motorcyclists. Let us all work to repeal those oppressive helmet laws too.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

LONO100 said:


> Besides your analogy between PitBull guy and bike guy isn't a good comparison since its not the pit bulls who suck, its the guys who are fighting them that do.


Reading is Fun and Mental

Go back a reread what I said, you even quoted it. 
I didn't say the pit bulls suck, I said they owners so the analogy is quite spot on a great one to boot.



Tone's said:


> name me another sport that has so many ?


Equestrians


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Saying that everyone hates "road bike guy" in this scenario would be like us saying that everyone hates "mtb forum guy" based on our experience here with your post.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Reading is Fun and Mental
> 
> Go back a reread what I said, you even quoted it.
> I didn't say the pit bulls suck, I said they owners so the analogy is quite spot on a great one to boot.
> ...


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

I blame it all on strava. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

woahey said:


> I blame it all on strava. :thumbsup:


Strava announce today that they were adding equestrian activities to their app.

The sh!t is really about to hit the fan now.


----------



## MyCol (Oct 3, 2012)

The attitude is because they are dopping. 
Ask Lance he'll admit it



LONO100 said:


> Hi all, fellow 26" hardtailer here. I don't post much but I'm constantly on the forum picking up tips and knowledge from all the members here. Usually when my gf goes biking with me, we usually hit up some nice easy trails and fireroads, and sometimes we will do some scenic rides which are plenty out here in the bay area and sometimes are on the pavement. A few weekends ago, the weather was awesome so we decided to do a scenic cruise from Sausalito, across the golden gate bridge, to pier 39 where we would have lunch and ride back. While the ride was beautiful, the one thing that got under my skin were the high percentage of d bag road bike guys who thought the roads and paths belonged exclusively to them. Now mind you, the gg bridge and the piers in SF are world famous tourist sites, and there are lots and lots of people on bikes with their families casually riding around taking in the beauty.
> 
> what I noticed out of nearly every road bike guy flying by was this extreme rudeness toward the tourists and other casual cyclists and pedestrians. It was unbelievable. At one point I saw a guy towing his young son in one of those little trailers, and I can't tell you how many road bike guys yelled obscenities' at him as they passed him while he towed his son across the bridge. I saw road bike guys passing buy literally calling people names and yelling at people as they passed by. It was the silliest things I've ever seen. I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!? If you don't want to deal with tons of people while you road bike, go away from the city. There are plenty of great rides outside the city where its completely wide open. It just made me really mad, I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys. And it seems to be everywhere. I've been all over the country and everytime I run into a road bike guy, he almost always has a crazy attitude.
> 
> when I'm on the trails, and even on a busy single track, I rarely run into a guy who isn't a nice guy with great trail manners. Sorry, just venting, and glad I'm into trail riding and not wearing little spandex shorts and feeling like the entire world and all the roads in it belong to me.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

MyCol said:


> The attitude is because they are dopping.
> Ask Lance he'll admit it


So, is it 'roid rage?


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tone's said:


> kjlued said:
> 
> 
> > Reading is Fun and Mental
> ...


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

LONO100 said:


> as for this thread, I didn't know it would grow legs like this, but apparently there are a lot of "bike guys" on this forum that are sensitive to the whole issue, maybe because they ARE "bike guy". If you read my original post, I never said all road bike guys blow, nor did I ever claim that everytime you go across the gg bridge, you will run into these a holes, I was posting about an experience I had as I crossed the bridge on a particular day. Some guys got blinded with rage and decided to go ham on this thread on in defense of bike guy. That's a pretty good sign that the fellas who decided to go at me are road bike guy.


OP- dont feel bad- this is typical of forum responses here. If you say anything or make any kind of generalization based on your observations people will take the other tack and try to put you on the defensive or make it like you don't know what your talking about. Also, apparently you can't fantasize about belting rude ******bags on the net either because thats being some sort of cyber bully because the ******bags cant defend themself? wtf! If someone starts yelling at me or someone in my family because they think that i'm in their way I have every right to respond in kind and those defending them are ******s too. I come from the bay area originally and i have seen this attitude both on the road and on the trails. And its not just somebody not waving hi or something silly. Those of you who say it doesnt happen or i'm imagining it are full of it or live in less populated places than LA or SF where people have less attitude. Sure theres alot of these threads but no need to come bashing somebody for their observations, if you dont like the thread title don't click on it- people love to say another "xxx hate thread' so what? all topics have probably been covered at some point let the OP vent if he wants to..Maybe the title is somewhat inflammatory but based on his experience he felt the need to post it.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

nightops said:


> Also, apparently you can't fantasize about belting rude ******bags on the net either because thats being some sort of cyber bully because the ******bags cant defend themself? wtf! If someone starts yelling at me or someone in my family because they think that i'm in their way I have every right to respond in kind and those defending them are ******s too.


Yes, fantasizing about belting a rude d0ucebag and not actually doing something about it then coming here and posting the "he is lucky______" or the "next time_______" response while hiding behind a keyboard makes you a pvssy. I mean if you are so bad ass, then do something about the injustice when you have a chance. Do something about it while it is happening.

If he would have said "I wanted to grab the guy by his neck and punch him in the face but he was a lot bigger than me and probably would have kicked my ass" then I would have had some respect for him.

Not being able to do something about it and observing does not make you a pvssy. 
But being bad enough to do something and still sitting back and watching does make you one.

So either he is a bad ass but a coward for not doing anything or he is talking sh!t out his ass and hiding behind the keyboard because he knows the person(s) can't do anything about it now.

You decide but either way it would make somebody a pvssy.

Sorry, but my $.02 
So that and $1 would get you a cheeseburger off the dollar menu is tax was only 2%


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

After rereading the OPs post- You may have a valid point- "I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys." seemed a little passive aggressive. Kind of like watching somebody be verbally abused and being angry but not having the nerve to call them out on the spot, which does nobody any good. Although i wouldn't try anything physical saying something like 'Its a public road Jackass' or 'You give Roadies a bad name!" loud enough for him to hear might have embarrassed him or caused him to think about his actions, which is all i can hope for in this situation.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry, but I call ********. It more than likely never happened and its a tale of fiction.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ska said:


> EDIT: not worth it.............you don't see/hear what people are saying.
> 
> It's no use.


Amen.
Can't believe i read three pages of this.
Just accept the fact that some people suck. Let them drown in their own negative ****.
We Must stop labeling people. Roadie, MTB, 29er, ect.
Except the SS people, Label us as Awesome.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Whoa, this is getting good. I wonder how many pages and views we can get out of this post?


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

stumpynerd said:


> Whoa, this is getting good. I wonder how many pages and views we can get out of this post?


Probably as many as all the myriad "I hate roadie" threads on mtbr.com. When did mountain bikers become such haters?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Smudge13 said:


> Tone's said:
> 
> 
> > Fishermen/boaters...
> ...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry you had to deal with some arses out there, but I think your response is a little bit much. Your title is what sends it right downhill from the start. Saying "everybody" is never a good idea and classifying everyone who wears lycra and rides a road bike as "road bike guy" was not wise either. Guess what, a lot of us mountain bike riders also like to go ride road bikes while wearing lycra kits. Putting on a kit and riding a ride bike does not transform one into some monster that hates everything good in life.

In the end running to a forum to complain about someone else is not going to accomplish anything but getting people riled up. Every group of people has its rotten apples. There's probably a thread somewhere about "mountain bike guy" on a hiking or equestrian forum.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> There's probably a thread somewhere about "mountain bike guy" on a hiking or equestrian forum.


You think?

I would bet there is more mtn bike hater threads out there than equestrian, hikers, and road bikers combined. Lets face it, mtn bikers are d0uces.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the biggest pile of crap I've read here.. I mtbike but mostly road ride seriously (3500 miles last year). I know a hundred roadies and a lot of mtbikers. None of them meet your description. Sometimes a mtbiker joins our ride and is always OK. We wave to each other. I don't know where you're getting your information or what planet you live on.



LONO100 said:


> Hi all, fellow 26" hardtailer here. I don't post much but I'm constantly on the forum picking up tips and knowledge from all the members here. Usually when my gf goes biking with me, we usually hit up some nice easy trails and fireroads, and sometimes we will do some scenic rides which are plenty out here in the bay area and sometimes are on the pavement. A few weekends ago, the weather was awesome so we decided to do a scenic cruise from Sausalito, across the golden gate bridge, to pier 39 where we would have lunch and ride back. While the ride was beautiful, the one thing that got under my skin were the high percentage of d bag road bike guys who thought the roads and paths belonged exclusively to them. Now mind you, the gg bridge and the piers in SF are world famous tourist sites, and there are lots and lots of people on bikes with their families casually riding around taking in the beauty.
> 
> what I noticed out of nearly every road bike guy flying by was this extreme rudeness toward the tourists and other casual cyclists and pedestrians. It was unbelievable. At one point I saw a guy towing his young son in one of those little trailers, and I can't tell you how many road bike guys yelled obscenities' at him as they passed him while he towed his son across the bridge. I saw road bike guys passing buy literally calling people names and yelling at people as they passed by. It was the silliest things I've ever seen. I mean what do they want!? For no tourists to ever find their way onto the gg bridge so that the road bikers can have it all to themselves!? If you don't want to deal with tons of people while you road bike, go away from the city. There are plenty of great rides outside the city where its completely wide open. It just made me really mad, I was actually waiting for one of these middle aged fake tough guys in their little outfits to yell at my girl just so I could have a reason to pound the hell out of one of these guys. And it seems to be everywhere. I've been all over the country and everytime I run into a road bike guy, he almost always has a crazy attitude.
> 
> when I'm on the trails, and even on a busy single track, I rarely run into a guy who isn't a nice guy with great trail manners. Sorry, just venting, and glad I'm into trail riding and not wearing little spandex shorts and feeling like the entire world and all the roads in it belong to me.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Over 3700 views. Whoa.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why everyone hates ugly guy. 

Oh wait it's because I'm repulsive to look at. Got it.


----------



## brendrew (May 2, 2013)

You definitely have to be ready to back up or protect yourself if you decide that you need to say something or do something over getting wronged or a perceived wrong. I don't mind letting a few things go at first but if it continues than I'll say something. I have gotten into fights and have had apologies other times. Not sure about the p*ssy accusations, this day and age you have to pick your battles pretty carefully and judge if its worth it. Defending family is another story. Seeing someone else get treated rudely isn't really worth it but seeing someone get run over might be another story. Doesn't really matter if its road or mb. My two cents any ways.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think if you ask the OP for an exact number of how many rude encounters he had with road bikers I seriously doubt he'd be able to come up with more than 5 actual personal encounters two of which the road bikers just zipped by past him without regard to the safety of his ego.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

This should make you feel better. i def lol'ed my ass off.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Uhhhh-welcome to the SF road scene. Not sure what else to tell you.


----------



## Hophead1 (Feb 14, 2013)

adjunkie said:


> This should make you feel better. i def lol'ed my ass off.


Ah man, I teared up laughing so hard. I'd be pissed, but it was funny.

bike on the boardwalk bike lane in Hollywood (Florida) or Central Park (ny) or probably any other designated bike area and there's always people standing in the lane not paying attention, happens constantly. People get irritated. It happens. I've come across very few db on road or trail. I do ride my mb on the road and its easy to weave and jump curbs...etc. to avoid people. I imagine that's a pita on a road race rig.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

adjunkie said:


> This should make you feel better. i def lol'ed my ass off.


You're def an ass.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I see absolutely no humor in some d!ck hole ******* spewing smoke all over people like that.


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

kjlued said:


> I see absolutely no humor in some d!ck hole ******* spewing smoke all over people like that.


I couldn't agree more. It's disheartening on a bike forum people find this trash funny, apparently nobody gives a sh__ about their fellow man anymore.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

fatcamper said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's disheartening on a bike forum people find this trash funny, *apparently nobody gives a sh__ about their fellow man anymore*.


Welcome to the twenty-first century! Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hang on are you guys serious?

It's the internet it's not meant to be serious.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

what a hateful prick


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I see absolutely no humor in some d!ck hole ******* spewing smoke all over people like that.


LOL, i think it was pure gold, and what i think is funnier is the responses of shock and horror from a few of you guys, id love to meet the truck driver and buy him a beer.......


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

kjlued said:


> I see absolutely no humor in some d!ck hole ******* spewing smoke all over people like that.


He's an angel compared to this truck driver...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

adjunkie said:


> This should make you feel better. i def lol'ed my ass off.


I'm guessing you used to lol while watching "Hee-Haw" and "The Dukes of Hazard" too. If that pos Dodge would have broken down and the mob of roadies beat the piss out of that Budweiser swilling neanderthal behind the wheel, now *that* would have been funny!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm guessing you used to lol while watching "Hee-Haw" and "The Dukes of Hazard" too. If that pos Dodge would have broken down and the mob of roadies beat the piss out of that Budweiser swilling neanderthal behind the wheel, now *that* would have been funny!


LOL, roadies couldnt beat the piss out of anybody lol not where im from anyway..


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> If that pos Dodge would have broken down and the mob of roadies beat the piss out of that Budweiser swilling neanderthal behind the wheel, now *that* would have been funny!


Welll there's the rub, it's a Cummins so it doesn't break down. If it would've been a Ford or Chevy, that could have happened.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have one dirt bag that has gassed me like that twice on my ride home from work. He does it intentionally. I got his license plate number and my sister in law is a state trooper. I doubt he will be doing it again.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

wv_bob said:


> Welll there's the rub, it's a Cummins so it doesn't break down. If it would've been a Ford or Chevy, that could have happened.


True, but the transmission is still a POS Dodge transmission. So it could happen.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I always had this stereotype of all lycra-wearing road bikers being complete d-bags.

It wasn't until a couple months ago when I started road biking that the stereotype was broken (For the most part...). I've been riding around on a plebeian 1980's steel Raleigh Gran Sport with all Suntour components, and while I've gotten weird looks and sneers from some of the roadies, others that have passed me or stopped next to me have been very friendly, sometimes even slowing down to talk for a sec.

So obviously you can't really generalize any group of people. Of course there are complete douchecanoe roadies, but the same goes for MTB'ers.


----------

